# Sad Revelation - Empty Shelves



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

We've only been making wine since October 2009 and I just came to a sad revelation. I went into the basement this am for something and realized that I have very little stock left on the shelves. I was making the Island Mist kits so we could build up a supply of early drinkers but haven't bought any since may when I bought the Chilean Juice. I currently have 25 gallons of wine in various stages of aging in carboys but nothing immediately drinkable. We've done consumed and gifted our stock.

I may have to run out and grab an IM kit and get it started so I can bottle the end of next month before our SC trip.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Doug, Try an OB kit if you can get it, either way you could also add 4-6oz of glycerin to it before bottling for a better wine also.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

Who does the OB kits? I can get Cellar Craft, Wine Expert and I think Spagnols now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Spagnols/Ocean Breeze. Its their version of Island Mist


----------



## AndyL (Aug 13, 2010)

I know the feeling - was eyeballing our stock last night - realizing we only have 3 bottles left of the black cherry merlot; Between gifting & drinking it went fast... And my skeeter pees are just finishing up fermentation, still need to clear... 

I'm thinking i better get something else going tonight... Maybe this is why the LHBS said don't let that primary go dry for the first year...


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

AndyL said:


> Maybe this is why the LHBS said don't let that primary go dry for the first year...



That's about it. There is a reason for the OB and IM kits. They are early drinkers.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 13, 2010)

Doug Don't Fret! Start a skeeter pee and come see me or we can meet, I'll help you get thru this low inventory thing.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug Don't Fret! Start a skeeter pee and come see me or we can meet, I'll help you get thru this low inventory thing.



Thanks for the offer Steve. Did you get your choke cherry wine started? I have a steamer if you want to try steaming to get juice.

Ran out after picking up the truck and grabbed a Island Mist Blackberry Cab kit. Took initial sg up to 1.078 with sugar and partial fpac. Will add remainder prior to clearing. I'll bottle the end of Sept that way it can start being drank in October. Should hold us over until Some other things are ready.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 13, 2010)

When you first start making wine you have to fermemt like an animal to get ahead of the curve and then you cant go slacking off in the middle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Ran out after picking up the truck and grabbed a Island Mist Blackberry Cab kit. QUOTE]
> 
> Doug thats the first kit I made and it was so good that the rest is history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2010)

Well all I can say is hosting a party for you bunch helped me out. I haven't touched my stock for a few weeks. But last year giving a pile of wine for our son's wedding really hurt. I now can say I am not drinking any wine that is younger than six months old, and so waiting for the time that my wines are a year old before I touch them. but to get there all my carboys are full all the time


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Well with the party tomorrow, and you and Rodo hitting my cellar who knows what I'll have left. Good thing I have what I got cooking going and all the bonbonnes vides dans l'attente également. It'll be a good year!


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Well with the party tomorrow, and you and Rodo hitting my cellar who knows what I'll have left. Good thing I have what I got cooking going and all the bonbonnes en attente aussi. It'll be a good year!



LOL, I have a list I'm bringing


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> LOL, I have a list I'm bringing



Check it twice! Take my wine but don't touch my equipment! 
I do give demonstrations! Hey Julie let Mike know another home brewer from Portersville should be here I just found out. Also a few people will be coming later as they will be at the wineries counting people for the worlds biggest toast in PA.


----------



## rodo (Aug 13, 2010)

W


> ell with the party tomorrow, and you and Rodo hitting my cellar who knows what I'll have left.


 
Relax I'm bringing more than I could possibly drink.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 14, 2010)

You are all so right..
To someone who doesn't understand the idea of wine needing time, they think you have a serious problem when they see shelves full and a dozen carboys sitting around in various stages,,, but it is what it is.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug Don't Fret! Start a skeeter pee and come see me or we can meet, I'll help you get thru this low inventory thing.



skeeter pee...yes, skeeter pee...


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 14, 2010)

That's what hombrewing beer is for. Those in-between periods while the wine ages.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> When you first start making wine you have to fermemt like an animal to get ahead of the curve and then you cant go slacking off in the middle.



That's the truth for sure. We started off well, then we bought juices and started various fruit wines and with everything that was going on we didn't buy any more kits to hold us over. I currently have about 30 gallons of various wines at different stages. I'll be picking up more juice in September so that will bee good for this time next year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 14, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> That's the truth for sure. We started off well, then we bought juices and started various fruit wines and with everything that was going on we didn't buy any more kits to hold us over. I currently have about 30 gallons of various wines at different stages. I'll be picking up more juice in September so that will bee good for this time next year.



We're going to miss you today Doug. Rod is bringing something special though and we'll be toasting you. Steve, you're gonna have to come back up also when Walker's are open.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds good and sad we can't make today. I'll have some more wine for you as I'm bottling every few days now.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 14, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Sounds good and sad we can't make today. I'll have some more wine for you as I'm bottling every few days now.



And you still don't think you would benefit from the encapsulator. You definately need that toy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2010)

I need to check the sg of my latest batch of Blackberry Cabernet. It should be getting close to time to rack into a carboy where it can sit for a couple weeks before stabilizing and adding clarifiers.

Whooo Hoooo, I'll have some drinkable stock soon.


----------



## non-grapenut (Aug 17, 2010)

it's just as quick to ferment some tea or lemon or limeaid, as well as skeeter pee. All of them don't require clearing and taste great on ice and sweetened to your liking at the time of pouring, just like iced tea.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 17, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> it's just as quick to ferment some tea or lemon or limeaid, as well as skeeter pee. All of them don't require clearing and taste great on ice and sweetened to your liking at the time of pouring, just like iced tea.



More Skeeter Pee is definately in the works as soon as I get to Costco. My sister had some over the weekend and told me she needed to pick some of that up. Had to advise her I only had 2 bottles left and it couldn't be bought retail. Her first comment was "you need to make more of this"..I just chuckled.


----------

